# How long does hcg take to bugger off?



## Babee_Bugs

How long does hcg tend to go from your system?..

I've been testing since my d&c and the other day I got a very very weak bfp, and thought the next one would be a bfn.. But infact it was darker!!

I've been testing since and I don't think it's getting darker or lighter.

I just want it to go :(


----------



## SierraJourney

I'm sorry dear. . . I don't know the right answer, and I know it's different for everyone. With me, I got my bfn 3 days after mc. I was only 6 weeks along, though and didn't require D&C. Is the doctor checking your blood levels? My doctor checked mine 3 days after and 5 days after and 12 days after. All I can say is to give it some time and test again in a few days. :( I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Biotechick829

HCG has an average half-life (the time it takes for the amount to half) in the body around 24-36 hours. Everyone metabolizes HCG a little differently - some faster some slower.

I had a partial molar, so my levels were a bit higher, but it went from 292,000 (hours post D&E) to 3,406 in 8 days, which is equivalent to a 30 hour half life. I will see what this weeks HCG read is - not sure if the half life changes when there's a lesser amount in your system. The scientist in me thinks that the half-life would not change even as the levels decrease.

I'm with you on testing. I have only been testing twice a week though as to not drive myself crazy. Only test with FMU to keep comparisons consistent. Also, if the lines are getting significantly darker, then I think something else is going on ;)

Edit: This half-life calculator has been keeping me preoccupied. If you know your HCG beta levels, you can use it to calculate your HCG half life and guesstimate where your levels should be over the next days or weeks.
https://www.calculatoredge.com/chemical/half life calc.htm


----------



## Apple111

Hi I'm 7 weeks post mc, my hcg was still 48 this week. So frustrating :( x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I got a beta done the day of my scan and it was other 60,000's can't remember the exact numbers..

But it almost went to ambfn and I thought it would of been a bfn, to then get darker.. But is it just a blip, is it too early? I just don't know :(
 



Attached Files:







P1060463.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Apple111 said:


> Hi I'm 7 weeks post mc, my hcg was still 48 this week. So frustrating :( x

That's probs what going on with me... It's crap :(


----------



## Apple111

I went to dr at 5 weeks post mc and they actually told me I was 2weekspreg!! Scan and bloods showed that it was still from mc.. I was gutted. I'm just getting bloods done every couple of weeks now.. Hopefully we will be 0soon :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My doctor seems to think I'm pregnant again, but I'm not sure... He said I can go and get betas done, but I'm sick of waiting for results and having tests here and there....

So I'm just gonna see if af comes or not, she's due in 3 days time thats if I have a regular cycle.. But I'm aware this may not be the case lol


----------



## HisGrace

I am wondering the same thing. I had a natural miscarriage at 9 weeks on April 18thwith a blighted ovum. My doctor did an ultrasound 10 days later and said everything was gone and my body had done evrything it needed to do. On May 2nd, I had EWCM. DH and I did the dance once and I started spotting old blood again so thats all we got in. A week later I had a little bit of pink when I wiped so I thought my period was showing up a little early. Nothing ever came. On Thursday or Friday of last week I started cramping so I figured AF was coming but nothing. I tested last night and got a BFP but I am terrified that it's just left over hcg from my last pregnancy. I am trying not to get excited but it's so hard to think about anything else. I am kicking myself for not testing after my mc. sorry so long. i just needed to vent and tell someone. I am so scared.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi i had a m/c at 12wks(D&C), it took 5-6wks for the hcg to cease. Then 2nd m/c was at 3-4wks and it took 2wks to cease and those levels had only been at 28.1 beta. But its been 3wks now since the beta has hit 0 but unfortunately i am still bleeding:growlmad: and i didnt start bleeding this m/c until after my hcg has hit 0. but everyone body is different get your betas checked so you can have a number to go by to make you feel better, it did for me anyway. And luckily u may be prego again i know i was after the 1st m/c. Once i seen the hcg was 0 and blood had stop we got pregnant within a weeks time. FX for u ma'am


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I also had a d&c, I was suppose to be 12 weeks and 4 days, but scan revealed a blighted ovum and sac measured 7 weeks and 5 days.

I tested straight after, and it was very dark and it decreased very quickly, but it just seems to be stuck being a faint positive lol... I haven't really bled a lot, and it's been quite a while since I did.

I'm not overly fussed if I'm not pregnant again right now, as I think my lining might not be good enough to sustain a new pregnancy just yet, so I think having a normal period then get back into the swing of things again, may be best... But if I am pregnant, then oh I would be soooo made up, as it was meant to be etc...

God it's all sooo confusing ain't it lol x


----------



## kristina1291

its been about two weeks after my mc, and yesterday i finelly got a negative preg test, with clear blue. i was 6 weeks along, n had natural


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww it's bitter sweet getting a bfn after a MC... :hugs:

X


----------



## kristina1291

i agree completely...bittersweet


----------



## Apple111

HisGrace said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I had a natural miscarriage at 9 weeks on April 18thwith a blighted ovum. My doctor did an ultrasound 10 days later and said everything was gone and my body had done evrything it needed to do. On May 2nd, I had EWCM. DH and I did the dance once and I started spotting old blood again so thats all we got in. A week later I had a little bit of pink when I wiped so I thought my period was showing up a little early. Nothing ever came. On Thursday or Friday of last week I started cramping so I figured AF was coming but nothing. I tested last night and got a BFP but I am terrified that it's just left over hcg from my last pregnancy. I am trying not to get excited but it's so hard to think about anything else. I am kicking myself for not testing after my mc. sorry so long. i just needed to vent and tell someone. I am so scared.


Hi hon, I know exactly how u feel. My doc told me I was 2 weeks preg..but as posted b4 scan showed it was from left over hormones from my mc.. Either that or I mc again really early as my hcg continued to go down. They did say that lining of my uterus had thickened again but put this down to af starting soon. That was 3 weeks ago n still no af. I also had blighted ovum:( .. I was 12 weeks when I mc. That was 30/3..it's obviously taking my body time to get back to normal..I really hope u have genuine bfp.. I got bfp on clear blue but they r saying it was due to hormones not going down yet. I think only way is to get ur bloods done to test your hcg levels then again in 48 hrs to see if they have increased..u could be waiting long time for af if it is hormones. St least u will know either way. I had two days thinking I might be pregnant again .. Such a horrible roller coaster,.. 
Fingers crossed for u hon :dust::dust:


----------



## Apple111

:hugs:Hope all u ladies r ok today n we all get our rainbows soon xx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks Apple. I got blood drawn today but the nurse said they wouldnt have me come in again to see if my levels were increasing unless the doctor wanted me to. My first results won't come in until Thursday but I just dont understand how they can know anything without a second test. Once they call with the results I will ask for a second test.


----------



## nevergivingup

Babee_Bugs said:


> I also had a d&c, I was suppose to be 12 weeks and 4 days, but scan revealed a blighted ovum and sac measured 7 weeks and 5 days.
> 
> I tested straight after, and it was very dark and it decreased very quickly, but it just seems to be stuck being a faint positive lol... I haven't really bled a lot, and it's been quite a while since I did.
> 
> I'm not overly fussed if I'm not pregnant again right now, as I think my lining might not be good enough to sustain a new pregnancy just yet, so I think having a normal period then get back into the swing of things again, may be best... But if I am pregnant, then oh I would be soooo made up, as it was meant to be etc...
> 
> God it's all sooo confusing ain't it lol x

Trust me you're riding on the same roller coaster as i did except for the blighted ovum. I tested everyday as well to check hcg presence and everyday it got fainter and fainter until 2 days it finally was negative. I agree i feel as though the D&C did have something to do with my 2nd m/c bc i do think that my lining was very thin do to the scraping from the d&C but it happened and i did m/c. But this m/c i knew nomatter how bad the pain would be i was going natural bc again im trying ASAP but i feel in my heart i do have a better chance bc i m/c early and no scraping of the uterus. So like you say whats meant to be will be, until then fingers are crossed for all of us:happydance::happydance: and esp. you bc if you are prego, its ok, women do go on to have a healthy pregnancy so dont jinx yourself so early, THINK POSITIVE bc i am for U


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww thank you Hunnie... I just the hate not knowing, I like to know everything! Lol

Whatever is going on or not going on in there, I'm ok with it (for now) :haha:

But if it hasnt happened now I hope it does very soon! Lol


----------



## Biotechick829

Biotechick829 said:


> HCG has an average half-life (the time it takes for the amount to half) in the body around 24-36 hours. Everyone metabolizes HCG a little differently - some faster some slower.
> 
> I had a partial molar, so my levels were a bit higher, but it went from 292,000 (hours post D&E) to 3,406 in 8 days, which is equivalent to a 30 hour half life. I will see what this weeks HCG read is - not sure if the half life changes when there's a lesser amount in your system. The scientist in me thinks that the half-life would not change even as the levels decrease.
> 
> I'm with you on testing. I have only been testing twice a week though as to not drive myself crazy. Only test with FMU to keep comparisons consistent. Also, if the lines are getting significantly darker, then I think something else is going on ;)
> 
> Edit: This half-life calculator has been keeping me preoccupied. If you know your HCG beta levels, you can use it to calculate your HCG half life and guesstimate where your levels should be over the next days or weeks.
> https://www.calculatoredge.com/chemical/half life calc.htm

Just an update that my HCG beta levels were 444.4 on Monday, down from 3,406 the previous Monday. Half life is now around 57 hours :growlmad:

Looks like once you betas get low, they metabolize at a slower rate and it takes that much longer for them to get to zero...

Hope yours is a BFP! They def seemed to be getting a bit darker :winkwink:


----------



## HisGrace

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww thank you Hunnie... I just the hate not knowing, I like to know everything! Lol
> 
> Whatever is going on or not going on in there, I'm ok with it (for now) :haha:
> 
> But if it hasnt happened now I hope it does very soon! Lol

Have you tested recently?


----------



## MrsWhy

Hi,

It's been 3 weeks since my m/c (m/c at 7 weeks, bled for 3 days and that was it) and I had to go back to the hospital today as I was still getting positive pregnancy tests, last test I took was yesterday and that was +ve. They've scanned me to check that there are no residual products left and there's nothing left. However they're now saying that they don't know why I'm still having positive tests.

They made me do a urine test (at 3.30 in the afternoon, so not FMU, it was ridiculously diluted!!) and the hospitals tests came back negative (not sure what the sensitivity of the tests are in the hospital) however I'm going to keep an eye on things as we have BD over the past 3 weeks.

You never know we might all be PG :flower:

if I am, I'll be doing one almighty :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mrswhy - I've only had very light bleeds which roughly is around a few days just stringed out over a week... I had a d&c though and was told in theatre I lost quite abit a blood, so I shouldn't be surprised if there wasnt much left. It's been 3 weeks and 5 days since I had the d&c and it's only today that my test is barely a positive and with a greyish line. I've also seen a lot of discussion about hospital/doctors tests being not very sensitive at all compared to our lovely ics that we can get hold of lol.


I tested today and still got a positive it was soooooo faint, and was more of a greyish line. So my hcg must be way low thank god!

But having said that, I've been inputting all my signs of everything on a chart and the last time I felt any cramping, clear EWCM and a high soft open cervix, would make me around 5dpo today... 

soooo fingers super duper crossed! I want the morning sickness back, I want the weird feelings going on in my stomach to be back and to let out wind and have the excuse of, "I'm pregnant, It can't be helped" or the mood swings that I could just go "I'm pregnant" :haha:


----------



## MrsWhy

Hi Babee_bugs

Fingers crossed (and toes, knees and eyes) that you get that positive soon.

Hopefully we'll go on this journey together

:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Babee_Bugs said:


> Mrswhy - I've only had very light bleeds which roughly is around a few days just stringed out over a week... I had a d&c though and was told in theatre I lost quite abit a blood, so I shouldn't be surprised if there wasnt much left. It's been 3 weeks and 5 days since I had the d&c and it's only today that my test is barely a positive and with a greyish line. I've also seen a lot of discussion about hospital/doctors tests being not very sensitive at all compared to our lovely ics that we can get hold of lol.
> 
> 
> I tested today and still got a positive it was soooooo faint, and was more of a greyish line. So my hcg must be way low thank god!
> 
> But having said that, I've been inputting all my signs of everything on a chart and the last time I felt any cramping, clear EWCM and a high soft open cervix, would make me around 5dpo today...
> 
> soooo fingers super duper crossed! I want the morning sickness back, I want the weird feelings going on in my stomach to be back and to let out wind and have the excuse of, "I'm pregnant, It can't be helped" or the mood swings that I could just go "I'm pregnant" :haha:

LOL now that was soo funny, i agree I want all that back too, when i was pregnant i couldnt wait for all that to leave but now i want it back and i want it to stay the whole nine months so i can have some confiramtion that my little bean is still living. The gas thing my DH told me i ran that, "i cant help it bc im pregnant", excuse out:haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MrsWhy said:


> Hi Babee_bugs
> 
> Fingers crossed (and toes, knees and eyes) that you get that positive soon.
> 
> Hopefully we'll go on this journey together
> 
> :hugs:

I really hope we can be bump buddies chick, it's soo nice to do it with other ladies than on ya own.. So fingers super duper crossed :thumbup:



nevergivingup said:


> LOL now that was soo funny, i agree I want all that back too, when i was pregnant i couldnt wait for all that to leave but now i want it back and i want it to stay the whole nine months so i can have some confiramtion that my little bean is still living. The gas thing my DH told me i ran that, "i cant help it bc im pregnant", excuse out:haha:

I keep getting excited just at the thought, that I'll be pregnant again, just really hoping its soon! I need to blame this gas on something other than myself or the poor dog (I think he's getting fed up of me blaming him haha)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well finally my iPad card reader came today so now I can connect my digital camera to my iPad, instead of using the iPads crappy camera!

This test I did on the 22nd, it's still a positive, but only slightly just. The test I did yesterday! Which I don't have a picture for, still had a line but was sooo faint and it looked grey, rather than pinky.

So finally things are working as they should yet :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







8502025e.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nevergivingup

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well finally my iPad card reader came today so now I can connect my digital camera to my iPad, instead of using the iPads crappy camera!
> 
> This test I did on the 22nd, it's still a positive, but only slightly just. The test I did yesterday! Which I don't have a picture for, still had a line but was sooo faint and it looked grey, rather than pinky.
> 
> So finally things are working as they should yet :happydance:

YAYYYY the line is finally really really faint!!!! i could barely see it; its funny bc if it was the other way around and you werent going through this whole mess of a m/c and you tested and the strip looked like this everyone would say, "Yes i see it...BFP or Congrats". So im going to say Yes i barely can see it, Congrats on your levels leaving!!Bc it is a wonderful feeling when your levels hot 0 after a m/c so we can tryyy again!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It's strange isn't it... How you sooo long to see just a glimmer a shadow of a pinkness to just show through on any one of the hundreds of tests you have peed on previously.

But then when you have a miscarriage, you can't wait to just have a lovely stark white bfn! And to know that chapter has closed its doors and finally the new door opens to make way for af to come, so that you can get down to business :sex: :haha:

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm looking forward to af arriving! It's all bloody weird ain't it lol


----------



## nevergivingup

you couldnt of explained it better!! That's our regular routine:coffee: ugghhh it's getting annoyig if i may say...but let me stay positive:thumbup: So you decided to wait until AF come to TTC again?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

We've been trying :haha:... So it's possible that I could be pregnant, but too early to show yet? But I suppose now I know, if I get a bfp next time I test I can be 100% sure it's a new bfp...

I hate the roller coaster of Ttc... But the end result is amazing! :) fingers crossed for us both...

Are you's trying now, or waiting abit? X


----------



## nevergivingup

Well my fingers are crossed for u ma'am!!!! Well im not currently trying due to bleeding of course but im sure once it stops completely DH and I are just going to enjoy each other ntnp maybe and whatever happens happens....BUT i still will be keeping an eye on all my signs of course..opks, ewcm,cervix??maybe, im still iffy about checkin the cervix thing...ugh. BUt yes ma'am we will get there one day!! Your'e prob. there already....FX:happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

We're doing the ntnp approach, well OH is... I use to use opks and charts and I soon got in tune wi my body to the point I didn't need any of those things to know ovulation. I just had to listen to my body. But now after my MC I haven't a clue what's what anymore...fingers crossed I don't need to know my next ovulation day :)


----------

